# Meal worms for scorpions?



## Justblayzee (Jan 18, 2012)

I've read you can feed meal worms to scorpions but what I don't understand it how a scorpion will find it as meal worms dig & barely surface, well at least mine anyways. I have lots of meal worms that I can share with my brother but how does the scorpion find it?


----------



## Michiel (Jan 18, 2012)

By detecting the substrate vibrations....

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## theguns19726 (Jan 18, 2012)

Justblayzee said:


> I've read you can feed meal worms to scorpions but what I don't understand it how a scorpion will find it as meal worms dig & barely surface, well at least mine anyways. I have lots of meal worms that I can share with my brother but how does the scorpion find it?


Or there is always the option of tong feeding them.


----------



## Keister (Jan 18, 2012)

+1 for what Michel said, and if they touch the scorps pincers that will get them to grab the worm.


----------



## Justblayzee (Jan 19, 2012)

I see your point but my scorpion is always in hide & doesn't burrow so will it dig for a meal worm? I'll try this tong idea but. Thanks everyone


----------



## Michiel (Jan 19, 2012)

What about not using these "worms"?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Justblayzee (Jan 19, 2012)

Seen somewhere that they can eat them, was asking how. I don't have to just wanted to know if that was an alternative instead of eating crickets all the time.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 19, 2012)

If you are going to use feed mealworms please use them sparingly. I have lost a number of spiders and scorpions which i believe was due to feeding a diet very heavy in mealworms. They have a very high fat content which i know can cause issues with vertebrates, i have lost a number of specimens when feeding mealworms so i believe that the high fat content also causes problems with the inverts


----------



## Yubz (Jan 19, 2012)

Mealworms are harder to digest than crickets, they are a much heavier meal so I would recommend not using them at all and if you do then only feed one to your scorp once in a while. I personally never feed my scorp or spids mealworms.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 19, 2012)

I alternate feeding crickets, superworms and mealworms to my 2 generation P. imp colony.  All of my scorpions are voracious eaters and I've seen no evidence of any 'leftover' 'worms'.  Sometimes I will throw in a mixed lot of crickets and 'worms'.  Often I will see scorpions with a prey item in mouth and one in each claw.


----------



## Justblayzee (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah I'll think I'll stick to crickets. Just wanted to know if it's okay. Crickets are okay but .


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 19, 2012)

i'd say mealworms are fine to use occasionally but deff wouldnt recomend using them regulary. And forgot to add in my last post, crush the head, that stops them burrowing


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 19, 2012)

They also make mealworm bowls with a little lip on them that they supposedly can't climb out, at least not easily.  The scorpions would find them in the bowl if you're concerned about them burrowing.  My scorps have also co-habbed with the odd escaped roach for a few weeks before one of them finally caught it.


----------



## gromgrom (Jan 19, 2012)

Breed B. lateralis if you can. Tons of protein and are the perfect roach (except for larger T's.)

Otherwise, only do meal/super worms sparingly. They're high in fat as others have said, but are easily bred. (I bred a couple thousand superworms in 3 months)


----------



## Justblayzee (Jan 19, 2012)

gromgrom said:


> Breed B. lateralis if you can. Tons of protein and are the perfect roach (except for larger T's.)
> 
> Otherwise, only do meal/super worms sparingly. They're high in fat as others have said, but are easily bred. (I bred a couple thousand superworms in 3 months)


Rather then me google how to do this & find nothing would you mind telling me how you achieved them breeding I have to buy a tub every week for $9 for about a 100 which my brothers bearded dragon eats in a week, so breeding would be tones cheaper.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 20, 2012)

Cant get B. lateralis in aust unfortunately  all we can get are the lobster roaches which along with crickets are the staple of my scorps diet.

Breeding mealworms is easy, i get the cheap home brand rolled oats from wollies, less than $1 per pack. Get a plastic tub, cut the lid out and glue in fly screen. Fill to about 10-20cm with rolled oats, a couple of layers of newspaper on top (makes it alot easier to find them come feed time) and your done, chuck your mealworms in, feed with carrot or apple once every week or 2 and thats all you need to do. Superworms are a little more difficult, you need to separate the worms to get the best pupation rates, i use a compartmented tackle box, select nice big superworms and place 1 per compartment, no food, no water, just on the bare plastic. Within a week or 2 they will start curling up and pupating, after a few weeks they should emerge as beeltes. Place the beetles in a tub with fresh oats (superworms will eat the beetles), feed them carrot and apple and before long there will be small superworms emerging, once they get big just repeat the process.

Mealworms are also bad for beardies in large quantities so again, feed sparingly


----------



## Justblayzee (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah he loves his meal worms though. He's on a diet of meal worms veg & crickets we tried woodies but they're just to fast for him. I'll give breeding a go seems tones cheaper. Also what's the go with the fridge our meal worms live in the tub in the fridge should I leave them out for breeding purposes?


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 20, 2012)

Yea they do love mealworms but too many can lead to impaction and death due to their hard exoskeletons. Chuck woodies in the fridge for an hr or so and they will be slow enough to feed off.

As for mealies, store in the fridge if you just buy them but to breed they need to be at room temp or warmer


----------



## Justblayzee (Jan 20, 2012)

My brother just let all my woodies go, I can't win haha. For now I'll breed crickets & meal worms. If that works out well I'll try my luck at woodies. Thanks for all the advice hornets, it's very appreciated.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...breeding-guides&highlight=breeding+superworms


----------



## Yubz (Jan 20, 2012)

You might want to tell your Brother to go easy on the mealworms he feeds his Dragon. 100 a week is FAR too many.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't read the posts, but I personally don't like to feed out mealworms.  They do burrow too fast most of the time and most scorpions don't seem to have the instinct to dig for them, though I can tell they sense the mealworm just under the surface moving around.  I have seen some stick their claws a little down into the substrate to search around, I can't remember what sps I saw do that but I think it was a H. swammerdami.  But it wasn't very far that it went with doing that.  I think a variety is best.  I grow my own feeders, Hisser nymphs and dubias is what I feed out.  I've also been raising "super crickets" and feed those out but much less often because of reproduction issues.  Over here they tend to make each other a snack as they grow no matter how much protein I put in there.  I like feeding out crickets the best so now and then I go to pet store and get a few dozen, get a coke, popcorn and watch the action haha.


----------

